# Laparoscopic Sterilization by Bipolar Coagulation code



## preserene (Jul 24, 2010)

Lap.Sterilization by bipolar coagulation - by bipolar forceps (Kleppingers). 

Can we assign  the Code 58671, or 58670 which is fulguration, more closer to the cautery or coagulation technique, or, is there any other new code up there? 
Laparoscopic tubal Ligation is not addressed with a specific code  in CPT Manual. 

 Thank you.


----------



## Kelly_Josephine (Feb 15, 2017)

*I also need help for "tubal coagulation"*



preserene said:


> Lap.Sterilization by bipolar coagulation - by bipolar forceps (Kleppingers).
> 
> Can we assign the Code 58671, or 58670 which is fulguration, more closer to the cautery or coagulation technique, or, is there any other new code up there?



I also need to code "tubal coagulation" and it doesn't quite fit 58670 or 58671. 

It was scheduled for 58661-50 but I don't see that being better. 

The op note states:
"... The left fallopian tube was identified, followed out to the fimbriated edge, and then a 2.5 cm portion of mid-isthmic region was coagulated with Kleppinger forceps in a similar fashion... (identical on right side)... "​
Thanks in advance to anyone?


----------

